# Fishin' for Wishes - Walleye Tournament



## Granted Wish Foundation (Mar 19, 2014)

The Granted Wish Foundation presents " Fishin' for Wishes" Walleye Tournament! 

June 28th, 2014 - Mosquito Lake State Park

Start time: 7:30am --- Weigh In: 3:00pm

2 man teams!
$50/team
Top 3 Win Prizes!
Raffles!

All proceeds go towards The Granted Wish Foundation! Come out and support a great cause!

"Providing wishes that enrich the lives of physically challenged children and young adults"

Registration will begin April/May 2104

Still looking for sponsors/ raffle donations!

If you are interested in sponsorship or donating a raffle item please contact Tiffany (330)-244-9474 ext. 2

WILL UPDATE WITH REGISTRATION INFORMATION


----------



## Granted Wish Foundation (Mar 19, 2014)

Bump post!


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey guys let help out some kids and have a good time catching sum walleye hope to see a bunch of u guys out there


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm interested. When is registration or is it going to be done the day of the tourney? Thanks!


----------

